

"Filed under: I'm a douche" A customer experience disaster in action. - wmeredith
http://blog.200nipples.com/2008/11/had-a-good-run-didnt-we/

======
wmeredith
External coverage here: [http://niteshok.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/effective-
tribe-man...](http://niteshok.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/effective-tribe-
management-200-nipples/)

